# Series I, way to store video in cache?



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Sorry I don't have a lot time to elaborate but suffice it to say there is something in my Tivo's cache (which is 2 hours), which I would like to save for a friend.

Normally, if the show is over, and I hit record, it dumps the cache and starts recording the live show.

Is there any way to do this?



edit: tivo is hacked with bash, telnet, ftp, tivoweb etc...


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Not that I know of, if you hit record it will record the live show rather than whats currently on the screen.


----------



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Yeah that's been my impression, this is maybe the 3rd time I've come across this dilemma in ten years of Tivo.... and I was probably dumb for hoping that I could "nip it in the bud"....

The show is gone from my cache now and I know it'll be on again sometime, but it was a newish episode and I think I caught the probably one late night replay :-(

Anyway, for future reference, if anybody knows a solution, I'm all ears.


(The show was HowStuffWorks, Aluminum. It had a 2009 date on it, but I don't know when it airs.) (transparent aluminum)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

My Tivo HD will start recording it in 19 minutes.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a 3.33gb Mpeg sitting here waiting for your response...


----------



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Awesome, thank you so much!

How can I download this mpeg? I do have fast cable internet.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You tell me your preferred method. Also, would you like it transcoded to xvid to save space? My upstream is only about 2.5mbps


----------

